
VESA: Updated Spec Brings DisplayPort 2.0 Performance to USB4 - tosh
https://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/vesa-releases-updated-displayport-alt-mode-spec-to-bring-displayport-2-0-performance--to-usb4-and-new-usb-type-c-devices-301049114.html
======
tosh
> With DisplayPort Alt Mode, the USB-C connector can transmit up to 80
> Gigabits per second (Gbps) of DisplayPort video data utilizing all four
> high-speed lanes in the cable, or up to 40 Gbps with simultaneous SuperSpeed
> USB data delivery. VESA anticipates first products incorporating DisplayPort
> Alt Mode 2.0 to appear on the market in 2021.

